# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Wien braucht einen Pumptrack im Prater!

## flo

Wichtig für alle Wiener – Wien braucht einen Pumptrack!

2010 ist die jämmerliche offizielle BMX-Bahn in der Prater Hauptalle/Rustenschacher Allee (neben dem Skatepark) plattgemacht worden. Laut Magistrat sind „einige Steigungen und Neigungen neu hergestellt und entschärft“ worden „um eine gefahrlose Nutzung zu ermöglichen“. Zur Erklärung – der letzte (miese) Table mit zu steilem Holzkicker wurde einfach weggeschaufelt. Seit dem verwahrlost die Fläche einfach ...

Laut Magistrat wird die BMX-Bahn aber weiterhin gut genutzt – mittlerweise beginnt dort allerdings Wiese zu wachsen. Grund genug für mich, da was zu organisieren.

Gscheite Dirts wird’s dort wohl nicht geben, aber gegen einen Pumptrack spricht, denk ich, nichts – ungefährlicher geht’s nicht. Und so hab ich ein Mail dem konkreten Vorschlag, allgemeinen Erklärungen was ein Pumptrack ist, ein paar Videos etc. an die MA42 geschickt und warte auf eine Antwort. Ich werde jedenfalls in dieser Sache hartnäckig bleiben.

Wenns durchgeht, brauch ich aber ein paar schaufelwillige Wiener, die auch gern im Prater einen Pumptrack hätten. Auch Wissen und Erfahrungen im Pumptrackbau sind nötig. Das Pumptrack-Buch vom Lee McCormack „Welcome To Pump Track Nation“ hab ich mal gekauft und werde es mit zu Gemüte führen.

Wer ist dabei?

----------


## druelli

Seas Flo,lass wissen wenn es soweit ist. Wenn es sich Zeitlich ausgeht bin ich dabei, den einen oder anderen Kumpel kann ich sicher auch noch auftreiben.L.G.Dany

----------


## flo

Also, grad kam die Antwort vom Magistrat.

"Derzeit sind keine budgetären Ressourcen für eine Umgestaltung der BMX-Bahn im Prater vorhanden. In absehbarer Zeit ist auch keine Neugestaltung oder Revitalisierung dieses Bereichs geplant.
Die Wiener Stadtgärten werden ihr Interesse und ihre Information in Evidenz."

Hauptsache fürs planlos bauen und wieder abreißen war Geld da.
Ich werd mein Glück weiter versuchen ...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

so funktioniert das nicht...
1. gründ einen verein
2. schreib sie an, mit ihr, also der Verein, würde die umbauarbeiten ausführen und die dabei entstehenden kosten tragen
3. brauchts ihr dann ziemlich bald ein gescheites konzept (Pläne, Kosten, usw)
4. sponsoren suchen, bzw gibt es in wien einige stellen, die sowas fördern, unter anderem das sportamt oder so...
dann gibts auch noch ein amt für jugendförderung, wo man so ein projekt einreichen kann, und die dann den großteil der kosten übernehmen
man muss nur suchen...
5. mit den ganzen magistraten ist es ziemlich langwierig, also nicht die geduld verlieren
6. mal dort anrufen, bzw persönlich mit einer mappe auftauchen, ist nie schlecht...
7. je besser das konzept und je weniger kosten für die gemeinde, umso leichter machens da mit

----------


## flo

Danke für die Info, wurschtfleckerl. War mir aber im Großen und Ganzen alles bekannt.
Hab natürlich eh erwähnt, dass es die Gemeinde nix kosten wird.
Und da es nicht um Dirts geht, sondern um ein paar 30cm hohe Hügerl hab ich auch gehofft, deswegen nicht extra einen Verein gründen zu müssen.
Die beim Magistrat haben sich ganz einfach mein Mail nicht gscheit durchgelesen und die Standardantwort geschickt ... Aber wie gesagt, ich bleib dran.

----------


## Biker753

Hört sich alles recht gut an nur mit der Umsetzung ist es beid er gemeidne wien sehr schlecht!
Als beispiel kannst du jedoch auch die Bahn am Wienerberg anbringen, dort hats auch funktioniert!

Die frage ist allerdings auch immer "wer haftet?" 
Wenn das ein verein macht muss sich dieser auch demtensprechend rechtlich absichern!
Einzäunen folglich genehmigung für einen zaun und kein öffentlich zutritt!

Die sache mit es kostet der gemeinde nichts ist nunmal auch nicht richtig, vl keine Baukosten jedoch aber kosten andere kosten!

Hatten wir alles schon einmal durch!

Wien ist nunmal anders!

Aber dein Ehrgeiz ist zum schätzen!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wegen haftung brauchst an verein...
die stadt wien übernimmt keine haftung...

gibt aber ziemlich gute und günstige versicherungen für vereine.

und wenn ein verein anfragt, dann bekommt dieser eher gehör, als eine einzelne person...

einzäunen is auch nicht so leicht, da dass ja noch immer öffentlicher grund ist...

is hier in wien leider so, als einzelne person wirst du nicht wahrgenommen...

btw. uns wurde damals auch dieses grundstück angeboten, haben uns aber dagegen entscheiden, weil es relativ klein und vorallem flach war...
aber für einen pumptrack sollt das gelände ziemlich gut sein...

----------


## biff

Super das du probiert's etwas zu schaffen!

Das erste schritt hast du gemacht und mach weiter. Ich wollte immer ein paar Pump stellen dort bauen für Beschleunigung aber ein ganze Track ist viel besser. Pump Tracks sind wirklich was cooles für jeder alte und Niveau.

Ich glaub es muss möglich ohne Verein weil es geht bei die ganze skateparks in Wien.  Ich glaub am wichtigste ist die richtig Leute zum kontaktieren und treffen zum beispiel Leute die irgendwas geschafft habe oder ein bissl Einfluss haben. Ich denke ganz schnell an: 
DI Martin Blum Radverkehrsbeauftragter der Stadt Wien (martin.blum@radargenturwien.at)
Argus - Die Radlobby www.argus.or.at
Die Grünen wien.gruene.at/

Ich bin sicher das andrer Leute in das Forum wurde Ideen haben. 

Wenn es so weit ist wurde ich sicher Helfin. 

Viel gluck, ich Drucke dir die Daumen!

----------


## biff

In Neuseeland gibt's Projekte in Schule wo pumptracks gebaut wird als Teil eine Rad Kampagne. Link:

www.bikeon.co.nz/bikesinschools.html

Es ist ein interessante Beispiel für was möglich ist.

----------


## flo

Ein kurzer Statusbericht zum Pumptrack: es schaut schlecht aus.

Meine Hoffnung, dass sowas wie ein Pumptrack mit Mini-Hügeln und ohne Holz- oder sonstigen Konstruktionen auf einer öffentlichen BMX-Bahn relativ unbürokratisch und ohne Vereinsgründung möglich wäre, ist beinahe dahin. Sowas müsste von einer Firma (oder direkt vom Magistrat?) gebaut werden und für sowas gibts kein Geld. Dass es im Rahmen eines Vereins möglich wäre, wurde mir aber auch nicht gesagt. Selber schaufeln ist auch unmöglich (Haftung während Errichtung und Betrieb). Fall es irgenwann mal was wird, wird es wohl eine Gartengestaltungsfirma oder ähnliches machen, die keine Ahnung davon hat und, wenns mal steht keine Möglichkeit auf Umbau oder Verbesserung besteht - damit wirds wohl relativ unbrauchbar bis gemeingefährlich werden. So wie die Holzkicker, die dort bis 2010 gestanden sind oder die Baumstämme, die auf der Wiese daneben zum Slacklinen aufgestellt wurden. Gut gemeint, aber leider ohne Fachkenntnisse gebaut.
An die Radagentur hab ich mich natürlich auch gewendet - mehr als Mails weiterleiten machen die aber auch nicht. Wenigstens die Antwort, dass selber schaufeln nicht möglich ist, hab ich so bekommen. Einer der wenigen Hoffnungsschimmer kam von den Bezirksgrünen - die werden Anfragen was sowas kosten könnte und meinten, dass es sich vielleicht im nächsten Bezirksbudget ausgeht.
Ich bleib dran und werd mal wieder am Wienerberg vorbeischauen.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

sorry, das sagen zu müssen, aber ich hab mir gedacht, dass genau das rauskommen wird...
die stadt wien ändert weder ihre meinung, noch ihre ansichten innerhalb von 1 bis 2 jahren.

und da sie eben keine haftung übernehmen wollen, muss dies über einen verein oder eine privatperson passieren, wenn jemand etwas verändern will...
immerhin antwortens jetzt schon a bisserl schneller...

genau bleib dran, aber wiegesagt, ohne verein wirst da a bisserl schwer tun...
vl sieht man sich ja mal im park...

----------


## the.lowrider

Könnte man sich nicht einfach Abendstreffen und einfach selbst was hinbauen?? Abends wird da mit Sicherheit keiner unterwegssein um aufzupassen, dass da keiner was "anstellt". Ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei....

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

NEIN!!!!

dieses iwo schwarz bauen machts nur schlimmer für alle, die versuchen, etwas auf legalem wege auf die beine zu stellen!

außerdem ist es ja ganz unauffällig, wenn auf einmal 10-20 leut mit spaten und co im prater auftauchen und umgraben...
du glaubst nicht, wie schnell die polizei dann da ist, obwohl niemand was gesehen haben will...

----------


## fitau

ich komm vom klassischen mtb-fahren (klickpedale, nur helm) u fang gerade an die dh-luft zu schnuppern. die bmx-bahn im prater ist für mich optimal um erste sprünge über die hügelchen zu probieren. ohne fixe verbindung zum pedal war das schon eine massive umstellung :Smile:   u mit entsprechenden schwung heb ich auch schon ab. 

gibts in wien/umgebung noch vergleichbare oder etwas anspruchsvollere strecken. in der nähe vom lusthaus (Prater) solls mal was gegeben haben. bis jetzt hab ich dort nur nette singetrails mit querliegenden baumstämmen entdeckt. 

bei klosterneuburg hab ich neben dem radweg mal eine art bmx-strecke gesehen, im wienerberg-park solls letztes jahr einen bikepark gegeben haben (winawaldkru.jimdo.com).

weiss jmd von euch noch andere plätze?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

den park am wienerberg gibts übrigens noch immer...
sonst gibts kaum was, bzw wirds halt net publiziert, weil es sonst wieder auffliegt und abgerissen wid...

----------


## the.lowrider

Wieso kann Wien so etwas nicht haben:

www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/12/...us-video-edit/

München schafft´s anscheinend auch.... Ich bin für eine Petition....da wird wohl nur kaum jmd. dran teilnehmen...

----------


## biff

Hi,

Ein verbindung mit die Wienerberg crew auf zu bauen wird sicher nicht schaden.  Die haben was tolles geschaft und velleicht konnte es unter die gleiche "Haube" funktionieren?

----------


## druelli

> Hi,Ein verbindung mit die Wienerberg crew auf zu bauen wird sicher nicht schaden.  Die haben was tolles geschaft und velleicht konnte es unter die gleiche "Haube" funktionieren?

 Da kannst Du Dich ans Wurstfleckerl oder an den Waldphil halten, die zwei sind die Wienawaldkru.L.G.Dany

----------


## Splatternick

Ich dachte ich reaktiviere diesen Thread mal, weil mir seit langem ein Pumptrack in Wien fehlt und sich das Gelände im Prater einfach perfekt eignen würde.
Neusiedl kann es, Neunkirchen kann es, wieso kann es Wien nicht? Oder ist seitdem was gelaufen, was meine Google-Suche übersehen hat?

Und mittlerweile gibt es mit Velosolutions und Balzamico mindestens 2 professionelle Pumptrack-Bauer, die da ein super Ding hinstellen könnten. Lasst es uns nochmal angehen!

----------


## flo

Freut mich, dass du das Thema ausgegraben hast! Ich kann folgendes darüber berichten:

Auf der Seite der Radfahrer haben es nicht einmal meine engsten Freunde geschafft, zumindest ein E-Mail an die Stadt Wien, den Bezirk oder die MA42 (Stadtgartenamt) zu schicken und mitzuteilen, dass sie mit dem aktuellen Zustand unzufrieden sind. Gesudert, dass es nix gibt und sich nix tut wurde selbstverständlich genug.

Auf der Seite des Magistrates war (und ist man vermutlich immer noch) der Meinung, dass das Angebot ausreichend ist und hat weder Interesse noch Geld für sowas wie einen Pumptrack. Sind ja immer genügend kleine Kinder auf der "BMX-Bahn" unterwegs – und außer mir hat sich auch scheinbar niemand drüber beschwert.

Da der zweite Bezirk seit einem Jahr eine grüne Bezirksvorsteherin hat, kann es aber sicher nicht schaden, eine E-Mail zu schreiben. Vielleicht sind die ein bisschen offener für sowas. Es wird aber auch vermutlich drauf verwiesen, dass der Skatepark daneben erst neu gemacht wurde und deswegen jetzt kein Budget da ist. Mit der MA42 braucht man glaub ich erst garnicht reden.

Schreib mir einfach eine PN!

----------

